# Mexico entry tax



## GlasgowMan (Jan 11, 2006)

How much do you need to pay in entry taxes for Mexico? And do you have to pay again to leave the country? Can I pay in US dollars or does it need to be in Mexican Pesos? I will be flying into Cancun airport from Glasgow.


----------



## Zaqattaq (Nov 17, 2004)

I don't remember paying anything at the Cancun airport in March

Nice aeropuerto though


----------



## panamaboy9016 (Mar 29, 2006)

*Umm..*

I don't think you need to. And if you would pay you would pay at the American airport and no you wouldn't have to pay when you leave from Mexico. When I go to Panama I have to pay $5 for the tourist card with the American passport( My Panamanian one is expired and you can't leave the country if you enter with an expired passport)( and the Greek one I don't feel comfortable using it). And you don't have to pay anything when you leave the country so I guess it would be the same in Mexico.


----------



## GlasgowMan (Jan 11, 2006)

Cheers guys. I read somewhere that is roughly $45 to get into Mexico, I had to pay the same last year to get into the Dominican Republic.

Hi panamaboy9016, I wont be flying into or from a US airport, I am flying direct from Glasgow in the UK to Cancun.


----------



## Jonesy55 (Jul 30, 2004)

I entered Mexico by land and there was no charge. There were also no border guards!


----------



## Christianmx (Mar 9, 2003)

The entry tax is around 21 USD if you travel by air and are not a citizen of Mexico. The airline will include this tax in your ticket price so you would not be billed again when you arrive.

Cheers.


----------



## blaxxxbla (May 27, 2006)

You don't have to pay extra taxes for visiting us!.  The airport taxes should be included on the purchase of your air ticket, you don't have to pay for leaving México either. 

Hope you really like it, Cancún is such a fun place!,


----------



## Bitxofo (Feb 3, 2005)

I have been to Mexico in 2001 and I did NOT pay any tax to entry or leave the country!


----------



## panamaboy9016 (Mar 29, 2006)

*Oh!*



GlasgowMan said:


> Cheers guys. I read somewhere that is roughly $45 to get into Mexico, I had to pay the same last year to get into the Dominican Republic.
> 
> Hi panamaboy9016, I wont be flying into or from a US airport, I am flying direct from Glasgow in the UK to Cancun.


Well I guess it won't cost anything! I don't know because if you go from Brazil to Mexico or something like that then you won't pay anything. I don't know my friend but I guess you won't have to pay anything, but then again, I'm not sure.


----------



## koolkid (Apr 17, 2006)

Enjoy Cancun! Dont forget to post some pics from your trip...


----------



## GlasgowMan (Jan 11, 2006)

Cheers guys  . Its really annoying when you need to pay these entry taxes so I’m glad I don’t need to pay them at Cancun airport. Last year we spend near enough an hour at Puerto Plata airport in the Dominican Republic filling in forms etc, after a 10 hour flight the last thing you want to do is stand in a roasting hot airport filling in forms!

Really looking forward to going, I will be their for 2 weeks and I’m leaving Glasgow on the 9th of August. I know a few people here who have been to Cancun, they all said it was great.


----------

